# Switching Food and Vomiting



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Was it whole kibble or real vomit, with bile ? If it was undigested, whole kibbles, your dog probably ate too much, too fast because it was so appetizing. Make him eat slow and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Standard Love (Nov 7, 2015)

It looked like it was all of the kibble.

I gave her some more at 1:30 and cut the amount in half, so far she has been fine.

Thanks for the note back.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I would say she was eating too fast also! If she continues to 'inhale' her food try feeding her with a 'slow feed' bowl to low her down! After SD, that Fromm was heaven to her taste buds!!!!LOL!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That's what I meant as well. Eating too fast will make them regurgitate. She needs to eat the amount she needs for her weight, but slower. Give her a few kibbles at a time to force her to slow down, or but one of those toy kibble dispensers.


----------



## Standard Love (Nov 7, 2015)

So, she ate a little at 1:30 and was fine. She had 1/2 of her dinner at 4:00. I gave her the rest around 5:30 and she just brought it back up.

She definitely inhaled it this morning. I thought splitting her dinner up would help, I was so bummed she brought it back up hours later.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I've only had one vomiting instance with undigested kibble and that was a case of too much food, too fast. Buck free feeds and rarely eats his whole bowl in one go. That time he ate the whole portion. Maybe tomorrow use the new food as a topping instead of 1/4 of the total and slow the transition down. She was probably thrilled to have something tasty for a change. I have more problems at the other end of my Poodle during a kibble change


----------



## Standard Love (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm going to slow down the transition. She had some diarrhea and bile only vomiting around 3am. I am going to give her SD for breakfast and then just try the Fromm as a topping at dinner and see how she does. I would love to free feed, that's what we did with our first standard. We also have a beagle so free feeding is out of the question.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

With what you just described, I would try another food. Maybe still Fromm, but another kind. Usually the stores will give your money back or allow exchange if the dog doesn't tolerate it. Undigested kibbles a few minutes after eating is one thing, but throwing up in the middle of the night, with bile, indicates a problem with digesting the food.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Diarrhea and bile........yeah, not good! If she is still throwing up and having diarrhea today, chicken and rice to calm her tummy woes, and if she still is having digestion problems......there could be more going on than just a food change and it's time for a visit to the vet!


P.S. Don't let her get dehydrated if she is still vomiting!


----------



## Standard Love (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

She has not vomited or had diarrhea since the bout in the early hours of the morning.

She at her SD for breakfast and dinner without any issues.

I'm thinking of trying NutriSource next.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good to hear, let us know how it goes !


----------

